# What type of helmet do you wear?



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Here's my current one (it's not bad, but without a windshield it feels like it's going to fly off because of the small visor):










I am thinking of getting this one for my next one, for when the weather gets a bit chillier (and plus, it kinda reminds me of my Army aviation days):


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Scorpion EXO-400. I don't like anything other than full-face, don't feel protected enough. 

Sadly, this garage has destroyed it.....damn door is too low hanging. In just a year it's got scratches and scuffs all over it.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbon Kevlar H-D half helmet most of the time (like on my commute in a few mins).

MOMO fighter when I want some addition eye protection.

HJC modular when I wish for full protection or when it is around freezing.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a POS ZOX full face helmet right now. Still looking for a helmet though. I am thinking of going with a Scorpion.:dunno:


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

I currently have a Shoei X-9 full face.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

HJC carbon fiber full face helmet.


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

Arai RX-7 Corsair


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a Schubert C3 - it's nice and is very comfortable on any speed.
Only high price on it, but I have just one head and can't replace!


----------



## Pierce (Jul 10, 2005)

I need to get a new one. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Nigel720 (Jan 4, 2014)

The answer is simple, the best you can afford !


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Shoei Multitec now . . . Shoei X9 before that . . . Shoei RF "something" before that . . . planning to upgrade to Shoei Neotec to get integral sunvisor and removable liner.


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

Shoei RF1200. Like the washable lining.


----------



## DenverSooner (Mar 13, 2012)

Schuberth C2 - Well worth the newly dropped pricing of $599! I like Arai helmets too. Shoei is too "round" to fit my head.


----------



## StereoSteve (Mar 20, 2014)




----------

